# How old was your puppy when you got him?



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Due to scheduling conflicts, I won't be able to get my new puppy until he's a day shy of 13 weeks and I'm worried that might be too old... has anyone here gotten their puppies past the 10-12 week stage? Maybe I'm being ridiculous, but so many of the books I've read say that puppies don't adapt as well past the 12 week stage. Does anyone else find that to be true?

Can you make this future, naive, puppy owner feel better? :behindsofa:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

My new 2nd puppy was 4.5 months old...adorable and sweet as can be....need I say more!! He/she will be wonderful!!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

We got Havee at 3.5 months and he's been great. He loves everyone and everyone loves him! I say go for it!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I got Tripp when he was 7 months old & Dreamer was 6 years old. They are so happy & well adjusted.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

No need to worry, all puppies and dogs adapt at any age to love and attention.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I got Yoda when he was 6 months old and this little girl I am getting is 12 weeks ok


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

13 weeks is still *very* young! He/she will adjust fine, I'm sure of it.

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies! I think I was just worried after reading all of the puppy books talking about how important the 12 week period is for introducing your puppy to your new home. :drama:

I won't let it worry me anymore! eace:


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Good dont let it worrie you any more with all the love and play time it does all work out


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Dusty was 7 months. The one thing getting her sooner would have helped with is socialization, but even that has been fine. In just about every respect, getting her later has been a benefit to us! I wouldn't even worry at all about 13 weeks.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Actually, it will probably help that the puppy has a few extra weeks to learn "manners" from her mom. I got Gucci at 8 weeks and she went through a period of nipping that was tough to break.

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

After hearing all of your stories I've already decided my next on is going to be older! I would love to find one like Dusty....chocolate, older & gorgeous....is that too tall of an order?? Hope not!:usa2: :drum: I know these have absolutely nothing to do with this post but I have just wanted to use them!:biggrin1:


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Sierra was 8 weeks when we got her, it was perfect! 
I never ever would have wanted to miss that amazing period in her life!
That puppy stage is a miracle happening as you watch it!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I really can see both sides to this issue! 
To get them older makes it a lot easier on you. Mom has taught them some manners & rules & they are most likely easier to train. 
But as suuske says , I loved having mine at 8 weeks, and spending those early daysf watching them become what they are. I really think it has all to do with what the breeder feels is best. I trust me breeder 100% and if she had said 8weeks, or 10 weeks , I would have followed with whatever she said. She did say that 8 weeks was good, but she would decide closer to that date in case she felt that they were not ready. 
Laurie


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I would not worry . I got Cosmo at 9 weeks and unlike some of the other people posting I think he would have been better off with his Mom and siblings for a little while longer . I got my German Shorthair at 8 weeks and he did fine ..
Asta was almost 12 weeks and I think that was ideal . Puppy books talk about the fear period and getting them too early and too late . I think any time after 10 weeks is ideal ..
Do not miss out on this puppy because of this theory . These dogs are very loving and adapatable .. All they want is a nuturing loving home . You think these puppies can count . I do not think so !!!:biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Suuske747, that's a gorgeous strip of photos of Sierra in your signature!!! Love it!

Lina, don't you worry one bit. I got Ricky at 9 weeks, but another week or two with his mom and siblings would have taught him not to be so nippy in the beginning. Of course, when we were waiting anxiously to get him, 9 weeks couldn't come soon enough! lol 12, 13 or 14 weeks is nothing. Your pup will be all yours from then on and you'll have oodles of time to teach him all he needs to know. 

We got Sammy at 7.5 months and the beauty of that is that we didn't go through the tiring months of housetraining! Lucky you, will still get that part!! hehehe


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

I got Parker at 13 weeks- and we love him- he is well adjusted to our family. Unfortunately, he is very shy- and does not take to anyone new easily. He hides and cowers behind us. He is that way with dogs too. As much love as we gave him, my conclusion is that dogs have personalities that are their own just as people do. It does sadden me that he is so unfriendly and shy with others- The trainer we used said to just continue to expose him to people and dogs- And we do- but that has not changed how shy he is and scared of his own shadow. 

I do think it is about the personality- not so much the age. 

If anyone has any ideas about changing this shy personality to one that embraces new people- I would be thrilled to hear any suggestions. 

Do not misunderstand, he is very loved by our family- we adore him- and he us. It is just that he is totally unfriendly to shy to newcomers- even when they bring gifts! He does not even respond to being bribed with food!

Good luck with your new puppy! Havs are great!
Lynn


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Kara- I love your Havs haircut! He is just so adorable! Do you have more photos of him? I am taking Parker for a haircut and would love to take along a good photo of a puppycut !
Lynn


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Yoda is going to a groomer tomarrow and having his bangs done and bathed I heard of a good groomer in my area so I thought I would try it ,


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lynn, I understand your sadness about Parker's shyness. Sammy was very shy and growly when we first got him at 7.5 months. He'd hide behind my legs every time we met someone or someone came visiting. He's changed a lot, thankfully, and though he'll growl a little bit and sometimes bark, he's much less shy and will stay out there and not hide behind me anymore - very rarely anyway.

This thread below is all about puppy cuts and there are many pictures posted there. If you see some you like, click on them and you should be able to see them slightly larger. You can print them out to show your groomer.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=625&highlight=puppy


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I got yoda at 6 months


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

13 weeks is perfect.....


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi Gelbergirl! Welcome....have any photos of your hav baby to post?? We'd love to see them!:biggrin1:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Here is little Henry just a month after he came, looking all spiffy in his winter coat!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Awww.....He's so CUTE 

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

He's so adorable! What color is he??


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

:welcome: :welcome: :welcome: what a sweet :baby: thank you for posting your hoto: and letting us have a eep: at him


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

His is so CUTE!! And his coat is spiffy indeed


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

gelbergirl said:


> Here is little Henry just a month after he came, looking all spiffy in his winter coat!


Henry is something called silver brindle. When a creme-colour and black-colour mix, the result is this what is almost "blue".

My baby is 10 mo. now and 12.5 pounds!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Henry is adorable! I love the dark around the face almost like he has a beard 

I love the brindles, I think eventually my sable girl is gonna need a brindle brother!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I brought Tinky home when she was right around 16 weeks old. We didn't have any different difficulties due to getting her later. It was actually nice that she was much more trained. She was basically house-broken when we got her, except for the transitional part of being in a new place.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

gelbergirl, Henry is adorable!! He looks just like the tiles he's sitting on. Camouflage! lol Cute, cute, cute.


----------

